# [SOLVED] Computer restarts randomly



## liquidpoo

Hey guys,
My computer keeps on restarting at random periods and I have no idea why it does that.
Sometimes it may restart while on the startup screen, while i execute something or while i look through the files on the computer.
Here are the things that I've tried to do:
1) Check the RAM with memtest. No errors.
2) Installed a temperature program to check if it's overheating. It had a decent temperature of about 34 degrees.
3) Reformatted the hard drive, but it still restarts.

Here are the computer specs:


Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name Intel Rapid City D865PERC (6 PCI, 1 AGP, 4 DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale i865PE
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (04/23/03)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon 8500 (R200) (ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon 8500)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon 8500 (R200)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24D1
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Disk Drive WDC WD400BB-00DEA0 (37 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive SanDisk Cruzer USB Device (3 GB, USB)


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Intel Corp.
Version RC86510A.86A.0017.P06.0304231535
Release Date 04/23/2003
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices  Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
Expansion Capabilities PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Universal Unique ID A5653F82-B98A11D7-A14C0010-83123456
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Product D865PERC
Version AAC28180-402
Serial Number ABRC32939544


I deleted some of the specs because it went up to 150+ pages of info, and I don't think they're needed.
If you need any other information, please let me know. 


Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Check the bios for the temperatures and voltages. Also, what is the brand name and wattage of the power supply.


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Alright so, I don't know what to put so i'll just put all of what I see in the BIOS.

Processor Zone Temperature: 36°C/ 98°F
System Zone 1 Temperature: 27°C/ 80°F
System Zone 2 Temperature: 27°C/80°F 

The temperatures move up and down by one if that matters.

Here are the Voltages:
+1.5Vin 1.454V
Vccp 1.470V
+3.3Vin 3.017V
+5Vin 5.263V
+12Vin 12.125V

The brand is PowMax and output wattage is 400V.

Hope this is what you're lookin for.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Your temps are fine.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that power supply is about the worst excuse for a decent supply as you can purchase. They are cheap, weak, and don't last long before they can harm other computer components. 

I think your power supply is not up to the job for you, and suggest you find either a Corsair or Seasonic 550 watt range power supply and that most likely will be your issue.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

See if you can borrow one from a friend or if you have a spare, give it a try before you purchase. Some times you can find a Corsair at Bestbuy and try it. If it doesn't work, take it back and that way it won't cost you if it doesn't fit your issue. Our local store does not even charge a restocking fee.


----------



## agentRed

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Not to be an antagonist or anything, but, how did you test the memory? Try using memtest86, it's a bootable program (use a USB flash drive or CD). You should run the test for a minimum of 60mins but ideally at least 4 hours or more. Sometimes memory errors take a long time to show up.

The only reason is I had the exact same problem with my old system, and since I had a not-so-great (not bad either, though) PSU, I suspected that. But then I decided to really test my memory and it turns out the RAM was the issue. Replaced the RAM and didn't ever have the problem again.


----------



## agentRed

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

By the way, Corsair PSUs are some of, if not, the best. If you live near a Fry's Electronics, you can pick this one up: Search for #6251250 at Fry's Home Electronics | Computer Parts & Accessories, Software, Games, TVs, Cameras - Frys.com.

If not, there are some less expensive models available from Newegg made by Corsair that will suit your needs just fine. See: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware,Power Supplies,Power Supplies,Corsair

Any of those should do fine.

PS: The advantage of buying a PSU at a retail store instead of online is ease of return if necessary. I'd go to Fry's before I'd order it on Newegg, seeing as how most of their [Fry's] prices either match or even beat Newegg's, and with shipping it becomes a no-brainer.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*



agentRed said:


> Not to be an antagonist or anything, but,


Hey Red, no issue with exploring all options. We are both here to help, so no issue when other ideas are explored.


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Your temps are fine.
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that power supply is about the worst excuse for a decent supply as you can purchase. They are cheap, weak, and don't last long before they can harm other computer components.
> 
> I think your power supply is not up to the job for you, and suggest you find either a Corsair or Seasonic 550 watt range power supply and that most likely will be your issue.
> 
> Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
> 
> See if you can borrow one from a friend or if you have a spare, give it a try before you purchase. Some times you can find a Corsair at Bestbuy and try it. If it doesn't work, take it back and that way it won't cost you if it doesn't fit your issue. Our local store does not even charge a restocking fee.


So the main problem is most likely from the power supply? 
Well, I got this computer from a friend and thought that the power supply was was pretty good because it had 400W.
Guess not, I'll look into using a new power supply. 

Oh btw, I have a spare power supply in another computer, but it only has 250W.
Would that work?

Thanks for the quick responses 
What if i used a power supply that had about 250W


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*



agentRed said:


> By the way, Corsair PSUs are some of, if not, the best. If you live near a Fry's Electronics, you can pick this one up: Search for #6251250 at Fry's Home Electronics | Computer Parts & Accessories, Software, Games, TVs, Cameras - Frys.com.
> 
> If not, there are some less expensive models available from Newegg made by Corsair that will suit your needs just fine. See: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware,Power Supplies,Power Supplies,Corsair
> 
> Any of those should do fine.
> 
> PS: The advantage of buying a PSU at a retail store instead of online is ease of return if necessary. I'd go to Fry's before I'd order it on Newegg, seeing as how most of their [Fry's] prices either match or even beat Newegg's, and with shipping it becomes a no-brainer.


Yeah, I did the memory test with memtest86 and it came out passing.
I have a fry's nearby and i'll definitely check it sometime soon.
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

I don't think a 250 watt will do it for you. If you have a bestbuy, they don't charge restocking if that is not the issue, however the Fry's near here charges you a large restocking fee. Their prices are similar, so wanted you to be aware about restocking fees some charge.


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Alright, i'll go checl out best buy.
But before I do, will a 430W-500W PSU be efficient?

Sorry if I'm asking too much..


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Since it is a Pentium 4 and a very low end AGP video card, a very good 430 or 500 might pull it for you. If you go to BestBuy and it doesn't pull it, you can return it or trade it for a larger one. Check out Corsair, they are some of the best as are Seasonic.

Never hesitate to ask any questions on the forum, we are here to assist you.


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Since it is a Pentium 4 and a very low end AGP video card, a very good 430 or 500 might pull it for you. If you go to BestBuy and it doesn't pull it, you can return it or trade it for a larger one. Check out Corsair, they are some of the best as are Seasonic.
> 
> Never hesitate to ask any questions on the forum, we are here to assist you.


Sounds good!
I'll try that and I'm not sure when I will but I'll let you know if it solved the problem.

Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Please do let us know, that helps us to help others who have a similar problem.


----------



## agentRed

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*



liquidpoo said:


> Sounds good!
> I'll try that and I'm not sure when I will but I'll let you know if it solved the problem.
> 
> Thanks again for everything!


Corsair - Gaming Series 600-Watt ATX CPU Power Supply - GS600

The same one at Fry's is 78 bucks, plus a $10 M-I-R, giving you a total cost of 68 versus 94.99. Just food for thought. 

FRYS.com | Corsair

Also, I'm not sure which Fry's Tumble is talking about but...the Fry's I go to does not charge a restocking fee nor are their prices anywhere close to BestBuy's in terms of height.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

I say purchase it as cheap as you can. Fry's is normally more reasonable (very similar, but a few bucks) than BestBuy and they have a much better supply in stock. Here in the midwest, the Fry's I go to charges a hefty restocking fee and BestBuy does not.

I have also talked to people in other areas where Bestbuy charges a restocking fee and our's does not, so find the best deal you can and purchase there. Local stores are always the best if they don't charge restocking fees.

The last time I was in Fry's looking for an upscale 23" Samsung LED monitor, I asked the clerk what if I get this home and do not like it in the next couple of days. He told me straight out that for that monitor it would cost a minimim of $25 for a restocking fee, even if I came back and purchased another monitor from them that I might like better. 

The rest of the story, I went about a block away to a BestBuy and purchased the same monitor for $6 more and they said any time in the next 30 days I could bring it back for no restocking fee and/or even get my money back with no hastle or questions asked. I actually did return it a few days later for a higher priced monitor that was larger and did not pay one dime for restocking. 

The clerk at Fry's say they have a standard policy of a restocking fee for any item they sell in that particular store, so guess where I did not purchase my wife's new LED monitor the other day when I wanted to purchase one for her. Stores can vary from site to site, but here the BestBuy has some real advantages.


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Hey guys, i know it's been about about 5 months. I'm really sorry, but i finally got a hold of a new power supply. 

Unfortunately, it wasn't because of the power supply... ):

is there a possibility of a bad cable... such as the motherboard cable or a bad hard drive?

again sorry for responding so late.


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

Oh wait!
i just changed the hard drive with another computer and it doesn't restart anymore! :grin:

so i'm guessing it was a bad hard drive. 
THANKS AGAIN SO MUCH EVERYONE!


----------



## liquidpoo

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

okay... i thought it was only the hard drive going bad.
So i put back in the power supply i had before and it started restarting again.
so it was a bad harddrive AND power supply.

hope this'll help for future questions


----------



## royalan83

*Re: Computer restarts randomly*

I recently also had the same problem. People kept saying check the drivers, but if you install too many external usb items (keyboards, mouse), the power supply just couldn't handle everything, especially if it's a low watt supply. My power supply went bad so the computer kept losing power, restarting/hard booting and eventually the hard drive failed as a result, too. Had to replace both hardware items.

You can listen for hard drive clicks and you know it's going bad, while all diagnostic tests said the hard drive was OK. Also web pages load particially, and you get random ntfs.sys blue screens, and memory blue screens that usually cause people to believe it's RAM failure. Usually you have 1-2 months before the disk drive completely fails. So if you hear any kind of clicks, you should always back up the data.


----------

